# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Возможности интернет-продвижения >  Как раскрутить начинающую музыкальную группу.

## Antonya

Может быть и не совсем в тему, но есть такой вопрос. Как раскрутить начинающую группу? Музыка не очень популярная... - смесь панка, рока, попсы, j-рока... С чего начинать? Как найти своего слушателя?

----------


## Ovcebyk

> Может быть и не совсем в тему, но есть такой вопрос. Как раскрутить начинающую группу? Музыка не очень популярная... - смесь панка, рока, попсы, j-рока... С чего начинать? Как найти своего слушателя?


Я бы начал с сайта визитки, на котором будут предоставлены демо версии песен. Это довольно популярная практика среди начинающих музыкантов. Эту визиточку можно размещать под роликами на ютюбе в описании. Предположим даёте интервью, запись на ютюб, а в описании ссылка на группу с её историей. Не плохо было бы ещё купить логотип для сайта, который будет маленькой копией эмблемы группы и отражаться в поисковиках.

----------


## Alik80

Выпустить хотя бы одну композицию, которая заинтересует более широкий круг слушателей, и распространить ее в сети. Принять участие в каком-нибудь популярном конкурсе, наподобие х-фактор.

Кстати, если на таких конкурсах никого не зацепит ваше творчество, то вряд ли есть смысл продолжать

----------


## Dasha87

А помните французская певица ZAZ  стала популярной с улицы!

----------


## rakel

Играйте в ночных клубах, в молодежных барах среднего и высокого уровня, подавайте заявки на участие в разных праздников города и округи. Так многие известные артисты пробивались. и даже более того, сейчас есть много соц сетей - обязательно заводите аккаунт и распространяйте новости о себе и своей деятельности.

----------


## korostin

Да много разных способов, сначала надо начать с группы ВК, веденеи личных пабликов. ютуб канал вам в помощь. Делайте хорошие аудиозаписи, видео - терпение и труд) И все будет хорошо.

----------


## KatyaFedorova

Есть платные и бесплатные методы раскрутки и продвижения. Вообще, бизнес многоэтапный и необходимо знать четко, какая цель должна быть достигнута. Для раскрутки понадобится определённая сумма средств, бухгалтерия, ведение документации и т.п. Бюджет спланируйте сначала и приступайте к работе

----------

